
Unable to unlock gunman’s iPhones, the FBI (once again) asks for Apple’s help - scoreponok
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/01/fbi-seeks-apples-help-in-unlocking-iphones-belonging-to-pensacola-gunman/
======
t34543
Just another PR move by the feds to try and sway public perception to accept
intentionally weakening encryption.

